# Western New York Labled Poison



## RJ2 (May 19, 2016)

Well, I think these 1900's poisons are hard to research. I need help with this one.
I do have a poison collection of various embossed bottles, some even with labels, most BIM. 
And until today, any labeled poison I had was obvious also a poison by the bottle characteristics.  
This local poison - not sure about.
 It is ABM.
I'd really like to know it's date, and any history as far as where the bottle was made. 
If it's of any value beyond a normal local druggist for that period would be cool too.
Any help appreciated.
Ron


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 19, 2016)

That's a very intriguing bottle, I'm pretty sure that it's intended to be a poison bottle.  I almost only ever see tops like that on poison bottles, and the ribs also make it look very poison-y.  I've never seen one before though. If it wasn't for the Owens-Illinois logo on the bottom I would think it wasn't American.  It's funny that you say all the labeled poisons you've had are obviously poison bottles, because I often come across labeled poison bottles that aren't embossed poison bottles.
That said, I highly doubt that label originally went with that bottle.  Firstly, that's a very crisp, white label.  Almost all labels that I've seen in condition that good were new old stock labels put on bottles in the last few years.  Also, if the recommended dose is between five and fifteen drops, what the heck would someone be doing with a bottle that big?  A large hospital would use that much, maybe, but nothing in a one-horse town like Cuba, New York would have use for a bottle that large.  And finally, the smoking gun: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paregoric-v...re-labels-New-Old-Stock-Cuba-NY-/301592901170
So in terms of it being a local druggist, it probably doesn't have much value.  But that's a very interesting poison bottle, and that might have some value.


----------



## RJ2 (May 20, 2016)

Thank You very very very much. Great research job, and I agree. 
I also have a suspect to talk to ....


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 20, 2016)

Yes, it's American made (obviously) but my impression is that it's design was inspired by European fluted round poisons.


----------



## RJ2 (May 20, 2016)

As long as it is a poison bottle, and the label is period, I'm O.K. with it. 
The bottle might well be "new old stock" as well, based on the condition, just worried it's an ammonia bottle or something else. 

BTW, I'm going to start a new thread showing why I am suddenly interested in (addicted to)  poison bottles big time.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 20, 2016)

Ammonia seems like something that it was very likely to have held.  But hey, ammonia is poisonous and if it's got warning ribs then it's still a poison bottle.  Most poison bottles didn't have anything that dangerous in them, it was usually just household products that would kill or injure you if you took a swig of them.


----------

